# Pay It Forward



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a set of 3 Weston plastic sausage stuffing tubes that will fit a #8 grinder. They don't fit my grinder and have never been used. 1st one to reply here AND PM me their address(local) can have them.

These are the attachments: http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/36-0817.html?gclid=CJeYuvjuscICFRSGfgodi7MAMQ

If you take them, try to think of something you want to get rid of and pay it forward by posting something on this thread too.:grin:


----------

